
Uncalendar Review (2015) - Tomte
http://paintingstufftolooklikestuff.blogspot.com/2015/01/uncalendar-review.html
======
MayeulC
Interesting, it's tempting to try one, but I am not sure I am ready to let go
off the convenience that digital agendas have to offer: they are available
everywhere, thus I don't have to worry about forgetting it, or where to store
it.

~~~
meristem
Which do you use? I have yet to find the correct form factor, including an UX
that works for mobile and laptop alike.

~~~
MayeulC
I mostly use basic (event tracking) calendars for now, but they definitely
aren't as flexible as the one presented here in terms of UX.

More specifically, I use my Nextcloud server with WebDAV as the web interface
and server, Simple Calendar (with davx5) as a mobile application, and
Thunderbird as a desktop one.

If you know of more sophisticated ones, feel free to share them :)

